# Purchasing Pet Food in Mexico



## kito1

One of my biggest concerns when traveling is Dog Food. yep, dog food! I do not want to feed Purina or Science Diet or anything from the Grocery Store.... Yes, I eat junk food while the pup eats Kobe beef 

Anyway, so I am wondering how easy it is to purchase quality pet food in Mexico? I want to find a grain-free, human-grade can food, and he is a picky little thing and sometimes turns his nose up at certain foods, even those he might have liked in the past. I would normally say that _when a dog gets hungry enough he will eat_, but at only 3.5 pounds, we have had several instances of hypoglycemia leading to seizures and very expensive trips to the vets so I no longer push the issue... 

I can fly up to Dallas every month or so (I fly for close to free so it doesn't cost me much of anything) and load up a suitcase or 2 with the food but am not sure, are you allowed to bring in canned Dog Food? I used to have to do this when I was in Central America (and offer a nice tip at customs guy or gal if they bothered me about it) but is this feasible in Mexico, or will they just take it from me if I tried this?

Perhaps once I get there next week I can find some pet stores that carry higher quality dog food. I am assuming that there are going to be other people in Mexico who have little ankle biters that want to feed good quality food.... LOL


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

When we lived in Monterrey, I would have Orijen shipped to a P.O. Box in McAllen and pick it up from there every now and then. I flew to Dallas about once a month as well but never tried to bring the food back that way as I didn't want the hassle at the airport. Crossing it in the car was never an issue.

Another option would be shipping it directly to yourself in Mexico, if the border is too far. Not sure what the import fees would be, though.

As for canned food, I have no experience with that. My dog is a small breed as well (Shih tzu), but I just don't think canned food is healthy. He gets Orijen as his "base" food and then healthy table scraps. We eat pretty healthy, so he gets veggies and protein (salmon, chicken, steak, etc.) on top of his Orijen every night.

Good luck and let me know what your solution ends up being. We'll probably move back next year, so I'll be interested in how you deal with this.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

Just noticed that you're in Queretero, so the border is indeed quite far 

Why don't you try shipping it to yourself and see what happens?


----------



## kito1

Orijen and EVO were the only dry foods he would touch but then he went off of it after awhile and now will ONLY eat can food.

I have thought about doing home cooking and may try that before I bring him down. I guess I have been so sucked into the AAFCO "100% complete and balanced diet" marketing of pet food companies to the point where it scares me and I fear he will be missing something. However, I know my grandparents dogs ate mostly table scraps their whole lives and were really healthy from what I remember.

Funny, I am sure that I get nothing even close to a balanced diet and yet I somehow manage to survive year after year.....

**************
Actually, I just changed that, I didn't mean to put Queretaro on there! I am flying down next week, without the dog, to look at several different locations, starting out in Queretaro.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

I understand your concerns, but don't fall prey to the dog food marketing mafia 

By using Orijen as his base food, I know he's getting all the vitamins and minerals, etc. But he still needs variety just like we do, so he basically gets some of whatever we eat on top. I'd say his meals are about 2/3 Orijen (dry kibble) and 1/3 protein and veggies from our dinner. Obviously, I don't give him toxic foods (onions, etc.), but he's fine with the rest.

Interestingly enough, he now turns his nose up at canned food! Since he's so used to eating fresh food, that's just not good enough for him!

One easy solution for you would be steaming some chopped veggies and baking some salmon. Grilled chicken and beef is good too. That will keep for several days in the fridge (or you could freeze?), so you'll always have some to add to the dry food. 

My little guy has been eating like this for years and he's thriving. His vet says he's in perfect health and approves of his diet 

Oh, and as an added funny, we ran out of Orijen yesterday and I couldn't make it to the store in time. So he had an omelette with diced chicken for dinner! (I'd roasted the chicken a few days ago for dinner and saved some for his meals this week since my husband is traveling and I'm not cooking...) Anyway, he slept very satisfied last night


----------



## StevenO

kito1 said:


> Orijen and EVO were the only dry foods he would touch but then he went off of it after awhile and now will ONLY eat can food.
> 
> I have thought about doing home cooking and may try that before I bring him down. I guess I have been so sucked into the AAFCO "100% complete and balanced diet" marketing of pet food companies to the point where it scares me and I fear he will be missing something. However, I know my grandparents dogs ate mostly table scraps their whole lives and were really healthy from what I remember.
> 
> Funny, I am sure that I get nothing even close to a balanced diet and yet I somehow manage to survive year after year.....
> 
> **************
> Actually, I just changed that, I didn't mean to put Queretaro on there! I am flying down next week, without the dog, to look at several different locations, starting out in Queretaro.


Is Kirkland food good enough? There are Costcos all over the place now. Ensenada has a pet shop around every corner and I've seen quality food in some of those.
My dog eats costco food, same as me.


----------



## kito1

I love Costco, and use lots of kirkland products but not their dog food as they are made by Diamond..... I used to feed Timberwolf Organics and was actually a distributor at one time but they too are Diamond so no longer use or would recommend them even though on paper Timberwolf is as good as it gets. Unfortunately Diamond has had way too many issues for me to ever trust them.


----------



## StevenO

kito1 said:


> I love Costco, and use lots of kirkland products but not their dog food as they are made by Diamond..... I used to feed Timberwolf Organics and was actually a distributor at one time but they too are Diamond so no longer use or would recommend them even though on paper Timberwolf is as good as it gets. Unfortunately Diamond has had way too many issues for me to ever trust them.


My dog eats mussels, dead crabs, dead birds, whole fish that jump on to the dock, or anything stinky that washes up on the beach. Clearly she is durable and not too picky. She even ate a big fish hook once. Freaked us out big time but everything ended up OK.


----------



## conklinwh

Kirkland is really bad. Even my adopted street dogs that eat anything, will leave it.
It seems a year or so ago that there was a thread that included a discussion about making and freezing dog meals due to difficulty of finding some US dog foods.
You might want to research that thread.


----------



## Carrielle

*Raw diet hail Mary*

I had the worst time finding food for my allergic Doberman who, in the US, eats California Natural lamb and rice (as in only lamb, rice, vitamins, etc). When I inquired about Limited Ingredient or premium foods, I was told about Diamond. Ewww! I did manage to carry 2-5lb bags with me when I flew here, but that is only because it was a nice customs day and/or I looked confused. You aren't really allowed to bring more than a days worth of dog food into the country. I also tried ordering food from a PetDepot online store as they said they shipped internationally. However, they are not able to ship dog food into Mexico, and shipping would have been $200 for a 30lb bag! 

My last minute plan was switching a raw diet, as meat is cheaper/easier than a sick dog. I found a butcher that sells lamb and rabbits (He is allergic to beef and chicken) and my dog eats about 2% of his body weight a day. I freeze the meat and don't bother to thaw it, as it slows down his eating a bit and ensures he chews the bones. He eats the bones and all. Only once did he swallow a larger than he should have lamb bone. The next day he threw up some bile, due to stomach being extra acidic to break down that bone, but then was fine. 

I too was concerned that maybe the dog needed to eat veggies or some carbs, but spots on his legs that he has been chewing for 4 years have begun to finally heal and there is almost no stool.


----------



## didileifer

Carrielle said:


> I had the worst time finding food for my allergic Doberman who, in the US, eats California Natural lamb and rice (as in only lamb, rice, vitamins, etc). When I inquired about Limited Ingredient or premium foods, I was told about Diamond. Ewww! I did manage to carry 2-5lb bags with me when I flew here, but that is only because it was a nice customs day and/or I looked confused. You aren't really allowed to bring more than a days worth of dog food into the country. I also tried ordering food from a PetDepot online store as they said they shipped internationally. However, they are not able to ship dog food into Mexico, and shipping would have been $200 for a 30lb bag!
> 
> My last minute plan was switching a raw diet, as meat is cheaper/easier than a sick dog. I found a butcher that sells lamb and rabbits (He is allergic to beef and chicken) and my dog eats about 2% of his body weight a day. I freeze the meat and don't bother to thaw it, as it slows down his eating a bit and ensures he chews the bones. He eats the bones and all. Only once did he swallow a larger than he should have lamb bone. The next day he threw up some bile, due to stomach being extra acidic to break down that bone, but then was fine.
> 
> I too was concerned that maybe the dog needed to eat veggies or some carbs, but spots on his legs that he has been chewing for 4 years have begun to finally heal and there is almost no stool.


we just arrived in mexico. my dog has been on a raw diet of meat, yogurt, vegetables and a dehydrated meal of AM and PM. These meals were confiscated at customs and I am desperately trying to find a decent replacement. I would like to know exactly what your raw diet consists of so I might be able to avoid kibble. I have not found one decent quality kibble here yet.


----------



## joaquinx

conklinwh said:


> Kirkland is really bad. Even my adopted street dogs that eat anything, will leave it.


I hate carrots, but many people love them. I also know a couple in Oaxaca who have two dogs and the dogs love Kirkland. Are the opinions of dogs to be trusted and applied as a general rule? 

If your so concerned about the dog's eating habits, leave the dog in the US or don't move.


----------



## didileifer

joaquinx said:


> I hate carrots, but many people love them. I also know a couple in Oaxaca who have two dogs and the dogs love Kirkland. Are the opinions of dogs to be trusted and applied as a general rule?
> 
> If your so concerned about the dog's eating habits, leave the dog in the US or don't move.


your comment was so very helpful. just because your dogs like kirkland doesn't mean it is perfect for every dog


----------



## mickisue1

Dogs will eat their own poop, as well as the poop of other dogs. Their tastes are not a predictor of what's good for them, anymore than the tastes of most humans.


----------



## johnmex

mickisue1 said:


> Dogs will eat their own poop, as well as the poop of other dogs. Their tastes are not a predictor of what's good for them, anymore than the tastes of most humans.


Ewwwwww.... And to think that I let Tuffy lick my cheek!

Seriously, if you worry about dog allergies, feed it natural food.


----------



## mes1952

I already had my dogs on a raw meat and homecooked diet for several years before moving to Mexico/Baja. It has been a lifesaver as American-brand dog foods (as with everything else American brand) are expensive here in Mexico.
My dogs eat a variety of things from dog sushi made with canned salmon from SmartnFinal or Walmart to the Mexican brand sardines. Their basic diet is raw chicken (with bones) and ground beef which I make into patties mixed with cooked vegetables. Lamb is very difficult to find here in Baja. Sometimes I give rabbit which I find occasionally in stores. Turkey is also sometime I give regularly. I have the butcher in Calimax here in Rosarito cut the chicken and turkey into small sections (as my dogs are small at 11 lbs. each). I feed raw beef bones which I also have the butcher at Calimax cut into small pieces. I give a regular multi-vitamin (human) 2 times weekly as well as kelp pills and a Vit B supplement weekly; all human bought at Similares. I am so glad I don't have to deal with bringing food across the border. I've been promoting high end pet foods for several years and can tell you that regardless of the food and the cost they are still PROCESSED which means questionable nutritional value. So homecooked meals and raw are by far the best and usually much cheaper than the processed foods. The only difference is the convenience in buying ready made processed foods.


----------



## didileifer

*grateful*



mes1952 said:


> I already had my dogs on a raw meat and homecooked diet for several years before moving to Mexico/Baja. It has been a lifesaver as American-brand dog foods (as with everything else American brand) are expensive here in Mexico.
> My dogs eat a variety of things from dog sushi made with canned salmon from SmartnFinal or Walmart to the Mexican brand sardines. Their basic diet is raw chicken (with bones) and ground beef which I make into patties mixed with cooked vegetables. Lamb is very difficult to find here in Baja. Sometimes I give rabbit which I find occasionally in stores. Turkey is also sometime I give regularly. I have the butcher in Calimax here in Rosarito cut the chicken and turkey into small sections (as my dogs are small at 11 lbs. each). I feed raw beef bones which I also have the butcher at Calimax cut into small pieces. I give a regular multi-vitamin (human) 2 times weekly as well as kelp pills and a Vit B supplement weekly; all human bought at Similares. I am so glad I don't have to deal with bringing food across the border. I've been promoting high end pet foods for several years and can tell you that regardless of the food and the cost they are still PROCESSED which means questionable nutritional value. So homecooked meals and raw are by far the best and usually much cheaper than the processed foods. The only difference is the convenience in buying ready made processed foods.


Thanks for you thoughtful and helpful reply. I certainly believe in your way of feeding your dog. I guess when it comes down to it the only real way to solve my problem is to cook the food myself. there is no real answer to finding good quality ready made pet food here. Thanks for you help.


----------



## mes1952

If you do a websearch fdor "pet&food&recipes" you will find MANY. I have found a dog sushi recipe using salmon and nori. Today my dogs had mackeral soup with rice and canned tomatoes. Yesterday they had lentils and rice with a topping of raw chicken. The combinations are endless. Sometimes I have taken human recipes and adjusted them without salt or other spices. For treats, I mix cooked chickpeas with peanut butter and they gobble it down and it's good to hide pills as well.
You'll find it much cheaper (and definitely more healthy) than buying processed, overpriced kibble. And all the ingredients I use are from Mexico; the only thing I've bought from the U.S. has been lamb but now I don't buy that anymore as it is $9/lb. The key to a balanced diet is VARIETY so the pet should eat a variety of meats including liver, green/unbleached tripe, beef heart, etc. all of which you can find here in Mexico.


----------



## Ladyaztec21

Wow, this is wonderful information, I ill be moving to Mexico City area in September with my 2 small very picky dogs, was curious about top self food and treats. My questions have been answered Thanks


----------



## arturo_b

kito1 said:


> I do not want to feed Purina or Science Diet or anything from the Grocery Store.... Yes, I eat junk food while the pup eats Kobe beef


One of the biggest issues with all ex-pats is brand loyalty. That's true no matter who the ex-pat is nor where the new country might be. Mexican brands of dish detergent are big in southern California, for example.

Pet food is more of an emotional issue than a nutritional one. We all buy the most expensive choice in order to show how much we love our pets. But Kobe beef? Really? All animals need a *balanced *diet. Check with a local veterinarian whom you trust for the best advice on what's available and reliable locally. Don't be surprised to find the vet selling the same food he recommends ... but you can always look for it in the tianguis as well.


----------



## mes1952

Check this website for all the information you would ever want to know about dogs and their diet and health issues and what supplements to use. There are sections on feeding your dog both raw and cooked with recipes and how to create a balanced diet. The author writes for The Whole Dog Journal which is the most respected dog magazine in print. I have referred to this website for several years. 
DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend


----------



## Mac678

Can I just say that there is a difference between a “picky” dog (or owner) and a dog with pre-existing health issues that require a special diet?

I have already shared on another thread that we are bringing our two year old greyhound with us to Mexico City. She was born with a deformity in her foot that causes her to walk uneven and has already developed arthritis in the hock joint. As per our vet's recommendation, we keep her on grain-free kibble and various other joint supplements. She is otherwise still in perfectly good health to make the journey to Mexico City and live there.

Naturally, in that same thread I also asked about finding grain-free dog food in the D.F. area…..

Now personally, my dog would probably love it if I fed her nothing but rotisserie chicken, hotdogs, and roadkill. But my dog doesn't dictate the food she eats. I dictate the food she eats and I base my decisions on what my vet suggests, dog food ratings and what research is saying about controlling arthritis and joint pain through diet.

But beyond how it affects her health, I could care less about the brand or how my dog feels about the food.

So at least when I asked the question about finding grain-free dog food in the D.F. area, it's out of duty as a responsible pet-owner. And in the OPs defense, SOME of us would like to ask the question about where to find grain-free dog food without the unhelpful and distracting assumptions that it’s because certain expats have a high-maintenance dogs or are being an unreasonable, dog-pampering geocentric American.

This individual (along with others and myself) have already made the decision to bring a dog to Mexico City, and you are entitled to personally disagree with that particular decision. But that’s a discussion for another thread. Here, someone is asking where to find FOOD for the dog that they have ALREADY decided to bring. Whether or not you object to the dog coming is irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## msmac

ExpatPumpkin said:


> When we lived in Monterrey, I would have Orijen shipped to a P.O. Box in McAllen and pick it up from there every now and then. I flew to Dallas about once a month as well but never tried to bring the food back that way as I didn't want the hassle at the airport. Crossing it in the car was never an issue.
> 
> Another option would be shipping it directly to yourself in Mexico, if the border is too far. Not sure what the import fees would be, though.
> 
> As for canned food, I have no experience with that. My dog is a small breed as well (Shih tzu), but I just don't think canned food is healthy. He gets Orijen as his "base" food and then healthy table scraps. We eat pretty healthy, so he gets veggies and protein (salmon, chicken, steak, etc.) on top of his Orijen every night.
> 
> Good luck and let me know what your solution ends up being. We'll probably move back next year, so I'll be interested in how you deal with this.


I am moving to Monterrey this July and my new employer has a P.O. Box in McAllen for us to use to ship things to...so my exact plan is to order Orijen online and go pick it up. He has some allergies that only cleared up on this food. When we spent the summer in Mexico last year, I bought the highest quality, lowest grains kibble I could find there and he had a rash on his tummy the whole time.

So glad to know it works to import food driving across the border every so often. Did yo have to pay any duty or taxes on the dog food?


----------



## tijuanahopeful

You shouldn't have a problem, but if you bring back a carload of it, you may get stopped. I would imagine that one big bag would last a while with one dog, though. 

I have a minivan, and bring back an entire vanload of dog and cat food donations every couple of weeks for the dog pound in Tijuana. When I cross the border, it's not seen, but even they do see it, I have proof that it's for the dog pound.


----------



## Amy9877

Thought I'd put in my 2 cents here. I have a 3 lb. Yorkie and I cook her food for her. There are plenty of great recipes online and I have noticed that she put on a little weight for a change. She seems to be doing good on that and no problems with hypoglycemia. I like to make large amounts and freeze them in single servings to be taken out as needed and thawed out the night before.


----------



## Silence820

Mac678 said:


> Can I just say that there is a difference between a “picky” dog (or owner) and a dog with pre-existing health issues that require a special diet?
> 
> I have already shared on another thread that we are bringing our two year old greyhound with us to Mexico City. She was born with a deformity in her foot that causes her to walk uneven and has already developed arthritis in the hock joint. As per our vet's recommendation, we keep her on grain-free kibble and various other joint supplements. She is otherwise still in perfectly good health to make the journey to Mexico City and live there.
> 
> Naturally, in that same thread I also asked about finding grain-free dog food in the D.F. area…..
> 
> Now personally, my dog would probably love it if I fed her nothing but rotisserie chicken, hotdogs, and roadkill. But my dog doesn't dictate the food she eats. I dictate the food she eats and I base my decisions on what my vet suggests, dog food ratings and what research is saying about controlling arthritis and joint pain through diet.
> 
> But beyond how it affects her health, I could care less about the brand or how my dog feels about the food.
> 
> So at least when I asked the question about finding grain-free dog food in the D.F. area, it's out of duty as a responsible pet-owner. And in the OPs defense, SOME of us would like to ask the question about where to find grain-free dog food without the unhelpful and distracting assumptions that it’s because certain expats have a high-maintenance dogs or are being an unreasonable, dog-pampering geocentric American.
> 
> This individual (along with others and myself) have already made the decision to bring a dog to Mexico City, and you are entitled to personally disagree with that particular decision. But that’s a discussion for another thread. Here, someone is asking where to find FOOD for the dog that they have ALREADY decided to bring. Whether or not you object to the dog coming is irrelevant to the discussion.


where did you find the grain free food?


----------



## mes1952

Ive lived in Mexico/Baja for several years in different places and I have always made my own dog food most of it raw. There are tons of recipes on the web about how to make your own dog meals either cooked or raw. Quality pet food here in Mexico (when you can even find it) is very expensive. Here in Baja a bag of Purina Pro Plan (Purina's premium brand) is double and triple the price of the same food in San Diego. And you can usually only find these brands in the veterinarian; never seen them in stores. Pet items in general here in Mexico are not inexpensive for the quality.


----------



## Waller52

*Cats*

Lot of dog food and dog poop talk , anyone own cats?


----------



## mes1952

Orijen has changed its ingredients over the years and is not as "high quality" as it used to be and it is very expensive and very hard to get in the U.S. much less Mexico.


----------



## mes1952

Kirkland is not the best on the market BUT it beats most Mexican-brands unless you buy the high-priced American brands at the vets. Purina, Beneful & most Mexican brands are much worse.


----------



## mes1952

I feed a variety of meats, vegetables; pretty much everything except onions, grapes, raisins, chocolate. I give a human multi-vitamin 2-3 times a week. I have high-maintenance dogs/Pekingese and they do much better on a raw diet. One of my dogs is on several meds due to asthma and I buy human meds and adjust the dosage. If you have any question about the food you are feeding there are TONS of websites about feeding a raw/home-cooked diet.


----------



## Kat32

*Raw Pet food*

Can you tell me what calimax was visited in rosarito and the prices paid by chance? 
Raw pet food is by far the most nutitional and healthy diets for any dog/cat/ferret etc. I am a huge advocate and also live here and I buy mine over the border and cross it all the time. No issues. Orijen is pretty good but kibble in general leads to amny illnesses and shorter lifespans. I am with all the rawfed/RMB/Prey fed advocates here. The rude comments from those that don't feed it will eventually regret it in the health of their pet for not doing proper research-no offense. I am a USDA licensed breeder of exotics and yes I have a Savannah F5 gen Cat here! Cat. She eats raw. The kibbles and canned foods are a joke in Mexico period. One option to get more raw food is to go in on a co-op with another member who goes across the border....hint.....and get it in bulk. I bring human groceries all the time in mass -over 800.00 USD worth because groceries even suck out here to be honest in comparison. Meat products are by far inferior for pet and human. However I'd settle for inferior meat for my pet than no meat at all. 

Here is some great research to thoe that think its nuts or out there. Trust me its normal to think that, but also trust me as someone with veterinary medical experience, it is the best. These stes refer to both cats and dogs well being. 

www dot rawfedcats dotorg
www dot catinfo dot org


----------



## froggie

*pet food options*

I feed my cat grain free as much as possible. I bring several large bags of it in my suitcase when i travel from the U.S. - never had a problem with it at the airport. I have ordered pet food several times online from Amazon and wag.com. It used to make it through the mexico city port but never through the one on the border (if it came ups by truck) but since Novemembr things got stricter and all the food I ordered for my cat from the U.S. got rejected and sent back. I know go to mexico city to Petco or order online from maskota. not a lot of options but a few better ones than local option here in my small town.


----------



## Hound Dog

As 15 year residents in Mexico who retired here from Northern California in 2001 driving down from San Francisco with three dogs (two very large Bordeaux and one giant Neopolitan) and two cats in tow and who today, some 14 years later, have five dogs (three Xoloitzquintlis and a couple of mutts - all rescues), we have had for years, here is our experience. All eight of these mutts have always survived to old age beautifully so far on a Pedigree Brand mixture of dry and canned food served once a day when I get around to feeding them some time between noon and dusk. Their Pedigree diet is occasionally supplemented by theiir feeding on table scraps at home and animal or human excrement they find on the Lake Chapala beach while on their (almost) daily walks with us washing down these natural foodstuffs with Lake Chapala wáter of, shall we say, questionnable purity. 

In the many years we have lived full time in Mexico splitting our time between the shores of Lake Chapala and in remote and poverty-stricken Chiapas, we have never experienced any difficulty finding acceptable, moderately-priced commercially prepared pet food for all of our dogs and cats in both places and our pets are in great shape enjoying long lives. For those of you who have yet to move to Mexico, I suggest you stop worrying about the availability of nutriitiuos commercial food alternatives for your munchkins as this will prove an issue only if you are picky about such matters.


----------



## TJGUY

kito1 said:


> One of my biggest concerns when traveling is Dog Food. yep, dog food! I do not want to feed Purina or Science Diet or anything from the Grocery Store.... Yes, I eat junk food while the pup eats Kobe beef
> 
> Anyway, so I am wondering how easy it is to purchase quality pet food in Mexico? I want to find a grain-free, human-grade can food, and he is a picky little thing and sometimes turns his nose up at certain foods, even those he might have liked in the past. I would normally say that _when a dog gets hungry enough he will eat_, but at only 3.5 pounds, we have had several instances of hypoglycemia leading to seizures and very expensive trips to the vets so I no longer push the issue...
> 
> I can fly up to Dallas every month or so (I fly for close to free so it doesn't cost me much of anything) and load up a suitcase or 2 with the food but am not sure, are you allowed to bring in canned Dog Food? I used to have to do this when I was in Central America (and offer a nice tip at customs guy or gal if they bothered me about it) but is this feasible in Mexico, or will they just take it from me if I tried this?
> 
> Perhaps once I get there next week I can find some pet stores that carry higher quality dog food. I am assuming that there are going to be other people in Mexico who have little ankle biters that want to feed good quality food.... LOL


Yes you can bring canned dog food to Mexico. Or you could make your own.There are some nice organic dog food receipts online that I am sure your dog would love.


----------

